# School children are so unaware



## Bretrick (Mar 14, 2022)

I remember when we went to School Book Day, the day/s before the new school year starts when new school books/requirements are bought.
Come the first day at school, the Teacher said to get out all the new stuff we bought so we can begin class.
I vividly remember the plastic wrapped lined Folder pages.
On the front was written, "Never Pull out"
I became very worried. "How am I suppose to do what the Teacher asked if I am not allowed to pull the Pages out of the wrapping" I asked myself. 
I noticed other students ripping the plastic off and putting the sheets into their folders.
Then I read the whole sentence.
"The Loose Leaf Sheets that Never Pull Out"
Dumb Klutz was I.


----------



## caroln (Mar 15, 2022)

You brought back a memory from grade school.  At the beginning of each school year we would be given sheets of construction paper, pre-printed with folding lines to make covers for our books.  The paper also had pre-printed lines on the front cover (if you folded it correctly!) for your name and the subject.  The books, no matter how old, now looked fresh and new until the end of the school year where the covers were now torn, frayed, stained, and written all over.  It was fun to rip all the paper covers off the books at the end of the year because it meant it was time for summer vacation!  Oh, to be 10 again...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

caroln said:


> You brought back a memory from grade school.  At the beginning of each school year we would be given sheets of construction paper, pre-printed with folding lines to make covers for our books.  The paper also had pre-printed lines on the front cover (if you folded it correctly!) for your name and the subject.  The books, no matter how old, now looked fresh and new until the end of the school year where the covers were now torn, frayed, stained, and written all over.  It was fun to rip all the paper covers off the books at the end of the year because it meant it was time for summer vacation!  Oh, to be 10 again...


we always covered our school books at home with either brown paper or left over wallpaper... we we're expected to do it by the school to keep the books in good condition, so when they got ripoed or we'd filled them completely with the names of our current pash whether it be a pop singer or a band, or the latest squeeze.....we'd have to recover them...


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> we always covered our school books at home with either brown paper or left over wallpaper... we we're expected to do it by the school to keep the books in good condition, so when they got ripoed or we'd filled them completely with the names of our current pash whether it be a pop singer or a band, or the latest squeeze.....we'd have to recover them...


Love the wallpaper idea !


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I remember when we went to School Book Day, the day/s before the new school year starts when new school books/requirements are bought.
> Come the first day at school, the Teacher said to get out all the new stuff we bought so we can begin class.
> I vividly remember the plastic wrapped lined Folder pages.
> On the front was written, "Never Pull out"
> ...



Those were the days   ...     

Now the kids do all their school work on laptops --  a lot less weight to carry in their backpacks.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 15, 2022)

Funny the things you worried about as a child.  I was shy and of course wouldn’t want to ask a question if I needed help on something like this.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2022)

Brown paper for us.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Brown paper for us.
> 
> View attachment 213417


funny things is, when I look back the nicest book and jotter covers were the wallpaper , but in those days, the 'poshest' kids in school, had their books covered with Brown paper, because mummy and daddy could afford to buy brown paper, whereas the rest of us had to make do with the left over wallpaper... It's astonishing to think that we were made to feel inferior by our better off  peers .. albeit we were in the majority


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2022)

We didn't have backpacks, we had Book Straps:


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Brown paper for us.
> 
> View attachment 213417


That's funny because I used to do this in elementary school in the 50s here in Canada.  Seems my mind forgot all about it until you reminded me of those "good ole' days".  Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> We didn't have backpacks, we had Book Straps:
> 
> View attachment 213429


that's because you went to school in 1825 ...


----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

1950s Cleveland Ohio area for me.  Real ink pins with ink bottles, which for every little boy was a dangerous combination!  (Those prissy little girls were so much more careful.)  Most of all I remember our desks.  If we hid under them during a nuclear bomb explosion, we would be safe from any bad things that could happen.  So of course we practiced that drill quite often.  Ah, they just don't make desks like they used to


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 17, 2022)

We weren’t allowed to use real ink in bottles until about 5th grade. Fountain pens not allowed,, just the handle with the attached  point. My Dad was an engineer drawing blueprints etc and had interesting pen points to let me use. The favorite ink was Scripto, that had the little well that made it easier to dip. Some children had to settle for whatever was in the big bottle that the teacher filled the desk inkwells with.
One of the year end rituals was the boys who were moving on to jr high school would smash their ink bottles on the sidewalk outside school when it let out for the summer. Blue stains all over till the summer storms washed it away.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's because you went to school in 1825 ...


It only feels that way!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 17, 2022)

Everything seemed so clean and fresh for a new school year. We had shiny new book covers with ads from a bakery. We had to haul those books to and from school. The science books were the biggest and heaviest. You kind of wonder what the total tonnage  was  lugging those books to and from school for twelve years.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 17, 2022)

Bretrick while reading your OP suddenly the smell of books and snacks rushed in on me. Then open cigar boxes with paste, pencils and glue....


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 18, 2022)

Brown paper bags covered my school books, and such covers were sturdy and durable.  Kids these days would be hard pressed to cover their books with the chintzy thin plastic bags provided almost exclusively in supermarkets.  Books were used year after year until they literally fell apart.  My Spanish teacher would lament that there was money for football, but not for textbooks…


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 18, 2022)

Modern students may be unaware of the past. That was our time. Past students like us are unaware of modern students because this is their time. I t would be grand to bridge the gap between past and present.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 21, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Modern students may be unaware of the past. That was our time. Past students like us are unaware of modern students because this is their time. I t would be grand to bridge the gap between past and present.


Sometimes I think that gap is what keeps us all moving forward or at least it used to be that way. These days who knows.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 22, 2022)

As children we were very close to nature. Always in the woods, fields and creeks. Turning over rocks, catching crawdads and tadpoles, making mud pies, building forts, climbing trees. All day every day in the summer and on weekends.
A close relationship with nature is vital to a child's development. I think this is finally being recognized by today's parents.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 24, 2022)

Today's children.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Today's children.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214422


Seeing this brought back memories of when my older brother was in the army. We went to bring his wife to the base every weekend. One time my cousin Jimmy me and my sister saw a phone like this one. Jimmy picked up the phone and said "Operator give me 222and another one." We got soo scared that we ran away soo fast. I don't know what the heck we thought was going to happen.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> funny things is, when I look back the nicest book and jotter covers were the wallpaper , but in those days, the 'poshest' kids in school, had their books covered with Brown paper, because mummy and daddy could afford to buy brown paper, whereas the rest of us had to make do with the left over wallpaper... It's astonishing to think that we were made to feel inferior by our better off  peers .. albeit we were in the majority


My books were covered with plain white paper. My father used teleprinters at work and brought home rolls of white paper for us to use.


----------

